# Hunting knife



## ClintW (Dec 25, 2017)

Made this for my brother for Christmas. Blade is 440C blank from usaknife maker. Came sharp as a razor. DIW handles from @vegas urban lumber . Made the sheath from some vegetable tan leather stained with coffee and rust-vinegar solution. 

He seems to have like it a lot based on his reaction when he opened.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 25, 2017)

Nice job Clinton!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2017)

That looks sharp! And very cool....nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 25, 2017)

nice handle, great looking knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 25, 2017)

Great combo the DIW is nice. My brother got me a jar of olvatine

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Foot Patrol (Dec 26, 2017)

Very nice job there Clint. Your brother will enjoy his new knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Dec 26, 2017)

Wow....that is a "sharp" knife!!! sweet love the handles, bet he was surprised!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Dec 26, 2017)

Very nicely done. That is one mean gut hook.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 26, 2017)

Be very careful with that vinegar ! I have used it to remove scale from S/S. and The acidic vinegar in that sheath might damage the blade if the knife is left in the sheath for extended period. Nothing caustic should ever be applied to your sheaths. Have also seen chrome tanned leather severely damage S/S blades.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 27, 2017)

Great job, I wish I had a brother like you. :)


----------



## ClintW (Feb 2, 2018)

robert flynt said:


> Be very careful with that vinegar ! I have used it to remove scale from S/S. and The acidic vinegar in that sheath might damage the blade if the knife is left in the sheath for extended period. Nothing caustic should ever be applied to your sheaths. Have also seen chrome tanned leather severely damage S/S blades.


I tested on an identical blade keeping a piece of leather soaked in the solution for a few weeks. Didn't see any change in the bright finish on the blade. I think the reaction with the iron in the rust I used to make the stain may make it more stable than acting to corrode the steel further. I'll have him check on the blade in a month and later again just to be sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

